
Things to Do With Your Cr-48 Right Now - dcawrey
http://www.thechromesource.com/10-things-to-do-with-your-cr-48-right-now/
======
lasr21
One questions is around mi head this days, Chrome OS is a restrictive
operative system? what happen if a want to install for example another Browser
as Firefox.

I know that Chrome OS is a cloud OS.

